# Ft. Pickens



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone been out to pickens? If so are the sheepies there.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Was out at Pickens last weekend. Didn't fish the pier but i really didn't see them people on the pier pulling up a whole lot. If you find the sheepies let me know!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Trust me there will be some there!


----------



## mtg46000 (Feb 2, 2012)

*New to Ft. Pickens*

Plan to do some surf/pier fishing at Fort Pickens, making my first stay at the campground. Any suggestions on starting points would be appreciated.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Shrimp or Fiddler Crabs. Try the rock jetties just East of the pier. Battery Cooper and Langdon beach are just across on the Gulf side for some good surf fishing also.


----------

